# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  " rozbite " jądro a płodność

## lobuzz

witam, w dzieciństwie miałem mały wypadek podczas gry w piłkę nożną - kolega kopnął mnie nie chcący w krocze. od tej pory mam " rozbite " jądro. wygląda ono jak SADZONE. czy to moze mieć wpływ na moją płodność? bardzo chciałbym mieć dzieci. mieszkam za granicą i na wizytę u lekarza urologa trzeba czekać około roku. pomożecie? będę wdzięczny  :Smile:  pozdrawiam Karol

----------

